
Hedge Fund Fees in Free Fall Is the New Reality for a Humbled Industry - kupatrupa
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2020-hedge-fund-management-performance-fees/
======
oregontechninja
I really wish I had a nest egg of a couple grand I could play with this year.
Just started putting stuff in savings and the rest is going towards a wedding
next year, but so far stock and crypto currency movements have been pretty
predictable.

